# a couple of hand planes



## maple man (Dec 21, 2012)

just a little thread to show a few flea market finds from this past weekend i picked up all 5 of these hand planes for 25 dollars total(I think it was a good deal let me know). i might do a restoration thread just let me know if you want to see one and ill decided based off of weather or not you guys want to see one


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I would really like to see your planes, hopefully you can post some pictures.


----------



## asevereid (Apr 15, 2012)

Same here, let's see some pics! 
Restoration threads are always good


----------



## maple man (Dec 21, 2012)

BigJim said:


> I would really like to see your planes, hopefully you can post some pictures.





asevereid said:


> Same here, let's see some pics!
> Restoration threads are always good


 I though if had posted pictures with them but I guess they didn't post with it


----------



## maple man (Dec 21, 2012)

Here is the pictures


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Those are some nice planes, you should get a lot of great use out of them. Restoring them will be fun, just take your time and enjoy. Thanks for the pictures, we always love the pictures.


----------



## asevereid (Apr 15, 2012)

I can't tell the exact types there... But I'd jump on that for $25.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Maple
You got you $25 worth and then some. Nice buy. 
Now, how are you at sharpening?


----------



## maple man (Dec 21, 2012)

Toolman50 said:


> Maple
> You got you $25 worth and then some. Nice buy.
> Now, how are you at sharpening?


I use water stones but I plane on buying vet it's blades for them because some are pretty thin


----------



## maple man (Dec 21, 2012)

Anyone have votes on colors for them


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

maple man said:


> Anyone have votes on colors for them


 I'd paint them their original color, most likely black.


----------



## maple man (Dec 21, 2012)

Just a small update I just order a sand blasting gun and cabinet with media to remove some of the heavy rust on two of the planes and I started to make the new totes and knobs too. I decided to use cherry for them and the paint color I settled on is a blue similar to this one but I want something a little bit more glossy and liter in color. Anyone have any suggestions on what type of paint to use I already know I am going to spray them but should I use a rustolem type paint or would just regular rattle can paint work


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

I used rattle can black when I restored mine, worked just fine. With proper prep and technique it'll turn out great.


----------



## maple man (Dec 21, 2012)

Mort said:


> I used rattle can black when I restored mine, worked just fine. With proper prep and technique it'll turn out great.


Thank you for the help I think I'm going to use the ace brand of paint and how many coat do you suggest I use on them


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

Here is what I used with good results. I used one coat of primer and two coats of paint. A sandblaster works great, but unless you have a huge air compressor it will take forever.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Definitly use engine enamel. That is what I use for mine. I also use electrolosis to remove the rust. It works awesome and get rid of it in all the nooks and crannies. Just set it up overnight and the next day just rinse off.
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f11/first-time-restoring-plane-50249/


----------



## maple man (Dec 21, 2012)

hwebb99 said:


> Here is what I used with good results. I used one coat of primer and two coats of paint. A sandblaster works great, but unless you have a huge air compressor it will take forever. [iurl="http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=174849&d=1437959643"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My compressor is a 70 gallon I believe or somewhere around there I'll have to look when I get home from vacation so no worries there.


----------



## maple man (Dec 21, 2012)

The sand blaster and the media I bought for it shipped today and should be here by Friday, so look out for a restoration thread for these couple of hand planes on Monday


----------

